
One-Third of All U.S. Coronavirus Deaths Are Nursing Home Residents or Workers - chewz
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/05/09/us/coronavirus-cases-nursing-homes-us.html
======
papeda
Is there a further breakdown between residents and workers? I didn't see one
in the article, but I would guess that resident deaths outnumber worker
deaths. That seems like an important distinction.

~~~
manwe150
Yeah, those seem like very different stories. That old people with health
conditions are likely to die isn’t exactly news. If younger people with high
exposure frequency became much likelier to die if becoming sick, that could be
very notable (but doesn’t seem likely from just the information here).

------
ripberge
That count is actually way low for California according to the LA times (which
does its own count). They have it at 49% in California. They’ve reported the
state’s data has glaring omissions.

